# HAPPY BIRTHDAY - Hunter 368!



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2008)

Soooo, exactly how old are you? 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Aye....how and where are you? Have a great one mate!


----------



## seesul (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy B´day Hunter!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter, and many more.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday my friend... Wish for you many more..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter!



TO


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2008)

A Happy Birthday mate. !00 lat 100 lat !!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy bday


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter


----------



## Soren (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy BD mate! 


PS: My BD is the 22nd August guys, now I look forward to see who remembers it!


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does ANYONE have any idea what he's up to?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2008)

oh, about 6 foot, maybe taller.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy birthday hunter!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy B-day Hunter, ya wacky Canuck!!    








Soren said:


> : My BD is the 22nd August guys, now I look forward to see who remembers it!



As long as you post a picture of YOU blowing out the candles, Mr. Mysterious!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2008)

Happy birthday Hunter, wherever you are...eh.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

freebird said:


> Happy B-day Hunter, ya wacky Canuck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And surrounded with lassies for the "Breaking News" thread...


----------



## Soren (Aug 17, 2008)

freebird said:


> As long as you post a picture of YOU blowing out the candles, Mr. Mysterious!!!



I'll consider it!


----------



## Soren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> And surrounded with lassies for the "Breaking News" thread...



Aaw geez, now I need to find my old phonebook!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2008)

I spoke with Hunter the week before I went on vacation. He is very busy with his new job and he loves it. He is still around and asked that I pass along, if anyone asked, that he is still here but his visits won't be quite as often. He isn't going anywhere but is quite busy with the new phase of his life. I know we all wish him well...........

Happy B'day Hunter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys!

As Thor mentioned I still visit every second day or so, but I am very busy at my new work. I can't DF anymore at work, at least until they can't fire me  .

I am doing great, love the new career and job. Family is doing well also, my new daughter is 1 year old next month. My life could not be better then it is now. 

I do miss not coming here as much as I used but I will always be here in the back ground. I would never leave for good, just can't spend as much time as I used to be able to.

Thanks for all the well wishes.

PS: This is my last "30 something" birthday. Grrrr I am getting too old too fast.


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2008)

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> PS: This is my last "30 something" birthday. Grrrr I am getting too old too fast.



Ah, you will be in great company in the 40 year old club. We always welcome new members!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Even ME...!?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> We always welcome new members!!!!





Lucky13 said:


> Even ME...!?



That's the great thing about clubs............exceptions can always be made!!!!

HA HA HA HA.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy (late) Birthday!


----------

